# Don't buy these gates:



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought two new walk-through gates to make life easier with Pixel and Kodi (as well as human family members). The older one we have is the Bindaboo brand, and worked well through Kodi's whole puppyhood, and is now re-installed in the large doorway between the kitchen and dining room.

So, I went onto Amazon to purchase two more walk-through gates for other doorways that have "happened" due to the addition we put on the house. There was no information on bar spacing on the web site, so it never occurred to me that there might be a problem. I purchased two Regalo brand walk-through gates (much cheaper than the Bindaboo gates) and installed them yesterday. 

Problem? PIXEL can "walk though" right between the bars!!! These gates would be fine for a large breed puppy or a full grown Havanese. I think it will be at least a couple of months before Pixel is big enough that these will keep her in. In the mean time, as she grows, I can see that we could get to a stage where she could get stuck in the gate!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Karen,
This one worked well for me. As you may recall, I have a climber. The bars are 2"
apart. You can read the reviews and questions and answers. I am short and have no problem stepping over and lifting my older puppy in and out.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, forgot to include the link:

Amazon.com : Carlson Lil Tuffy Metal Expandable Gate : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

We had the same issue with Pogo when he was first brought home. We attached some sturdy cardboard to the gate door with zip ties and it kept him from going through or getting stuck until he got bigger. It didn't look too pretty but thought safety was more important.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Karen,
> This one worked well for me. As you may recall, I have a climber. The bars are 2"
> apart. You can read the reviews and questions and answers. I am short and have no problem stepping over and lifting my older puppy in and out.


Thanks, but that won't work for us. We have Kodi and an elderly cat who would need to be lifted over it multiple times a day as well as the human trip hazard. The gates have to have pass-doors. As I said, the Bindaboo gate works perfectly, and I would suggest that people looking for walk through gates go for those rather than the Regalo, even though the Regalo is cheaper.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

JCurling said:


> We had the same issue with Pogo when he was first brought home. We attached some sturdy cardboard to the gate door with zip ties and it kept him from going through or getting stuck until he got bigger. It didn't look too pretty but thought safety was more important.


We had the same problem with Gracie when we brought her home. We also solved the problem by securing cardboard just to the gate door part until she got a little older. Can't believe she was that tiny when we brought her home.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavGracie said:


> We had the same problem with Gracie when we brought her home. We also solved the problem by securing cardboard just to the gate door part until she got a little older. Can't believe she was that tiny when we brought her home.....


Well, she'll definitely chew cardboard, and I don't want to have an on-going fight about it. But I already had the same idea&#8230; I'm going to get some plexiglas and zip-tie it to block between the bars.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm pleased with this expandable gate I use in my foyer: http://amzn.to/1dUcaG5. Richell has walk-thru or small-door models in different colors to match your home.

What I appreciate most about the Richell brand is the quality: they adjust easily and stay snug without constant fiddling or drama. I tried another brand but it was spaced too wide, hard to adjust, and rattled so I gave it to my brother who put it to work keeping my toddler nephew Thomas from going down the stairs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> I'm pleased with this expandable gate I use in my foyer: http://amzn.to/1dUcaG5. Richell has walk-thru or small-door models in different colors to match your home.
> 
> What I appreciate most about the Richell brand is the quality: they adjust easily and stay snug without constant fiddling or drama. I tried another brand but it was spaced too wide, hard to adjust, and rattled so I gave it to my brother who put it to work keeping my toddler nephew Thomas from going down the stairs.


I had only seen the step-over Richell gates before. I'll have to look and see if they have something that will work for me. If they aren't TOO expensive, I may send the other ones back.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This is what we recently purchased from Amazon to keep Willow out of the living room. I love it. It's tall enough so she can't get over it nor can she go between the bars. Plus you can just fold one side to enter or leave the room. Looks nice too.

Amazon.com : Primetime Petz 360 Degree Z, Fold Configurable Gate : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies

Jackie & Willow


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This is what we recently purchased from Amazon to keep Willow out of the living room. I love it. It's tall enough so she can't get over it nor can she go between the bars. Plus you can just fold one side to enter or leave the room. Looks nice too.
> 
> Amazon.com : Primetime Petz 360 Degree Z, Fold Configurable Gate : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies
> 
> Jackie & Willow


Folding gates aren't an option for this monkey... She's already found ways to push through every one we have... Things that Kodi hasn't challenged in 6 years! . She needs gates that are at least tension mounted.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Folding gates aren't an option for this monkey... She's already found ways to push through every one we have... Things that Kodi hasn't challenged in 6 years! . She needs gates that are at least tension mounted.


Oh my! I hope Willow doesn't figure it out. I've seen her trying, but I think we have it so if she pushes, it just hits the wall.


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

I have three of these gates in my house. They work great and do come in extra wide. They pressure mount and have a small walk thru door which could work for Kodi.

http://www.chewy.com/dog/four-paws-walk-over-wood-safety-gate/dp/50359


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rocky14 said:


> I have three of these gates in my house. They work great and do come in extra wide. They pressure mount and have a small walk thru door which could work for Kodi.
> 
> http://www.chewy.com/dog/four-paws-walk-over-wood-safety-gate/dp/50359


Thanks, but I need one that PEOPLE can walk through too.


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

krandall said:


> Thanks, but I need one that PEOPLE can walk through too.


Sorry, these are walk over gates


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Karen, what gate did you end up with? We need a 48" wide gate that won't break the bank, but I'm sorely tempted to get the Richell walk-through to match Baci's Richell pen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> Karen, what gate did you end up with? We need a 48" wide gate that won't break the bank, but I'm sorely tempted to get the Richell walk-through to match Baci's Richell pen.


I kept the gates we had, and we put plexiglas on them so that Pixel couldn't fit through. The Richel gates are gorgeous, but too pricey for a relatively short-term solution for me!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Do you guys have any recommendations on freestanding gates? Unfortunately I cannot use a gate that uses tension as a means to stay up on my stairway I just couldn't make it work. Daisy has now started going up and down the stairs in her own volition now that she's become an expert going up and down without me.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the same situation where I like to block the stairs during the day. I improvised with a plain cheap gate, that you find in Walmart, etc., and I just put something heavy in front of it to hold it in place. It's workes fine for mine.
I can move the gate easily or just step over it when I need to. When I am not home she goes in her ex pen area.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's what we use. It works fine as long as I can wedge it so that Willow is unable to push against it. She hasn't figured out how to pull it yet. But if it's not wedged, she'll push it open.






If for some reason the link doesn't work, it's on Amazon and is call Primetime Petz 360 Degree Z, Fold Configurable Gate.

It works great for us and looks pretty good too.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Ugh, I'm getting more and more tempted by the Richell. The Richell ex pen has been worth every penny in so many ways. I also like the idea that we could probably bring the Richell gate with us in the camper and set it up as a pen/crate.

I just need a few more American Express rewards points and I think I'll get it.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Here's what we use. It works fine as long as I can wedge it so that Willow is unable to push against it. She hasn't figured out how to pull it yet. But if it's not wedged, she'll push it open.
> 
> Amazon.com : Primetime Petz 360 Degree Z, Fold Configurable Gate : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Thanks Jackie! That does look like a good one.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Napria said:


> Ugh, I'm getting more and more tempted by the Richell. The Richell ex pen has been worth every penny in so many ways. I also like the idea that we could probably bring the Richell gate with us in the camper and set it up as a pen/crate.
> 
> I just need a few more American Express rewards points and I think I'll get it.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


The Richell ex pens seem to be out of stock quite often. I've thought of investing in one for Daisy. Where did you purchase yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rain438 (May 15, 2015)

DaisyMommy said:


> The Richell ex pens seem to be out of stock quite often. I've thought of investing in one for Daisy. Where did you purchase yours if you don't mind me asking?


Do you mean the expandable crate? If so, I just bought one from bed bath and beyond. They only have the medium but if you sign up for text alerts you can get 20% off and free shipping. I think petco has the small in origami white. I spent a lot of time searching the Internet for them, haha!

ETA: It looks like Petco has sold out of the small since I checked last week. Here is a link to the medium at BBB though:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...crate-with-floor-tray/3261579?Keyword=richell


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

We got our Richell ex pen on Amazon. Absolutely love it!

Amazon.com : Richell Expandable Pet Crate with Floor Tray, Medium, Dark Brown : Pet Supplies

We got the Richell gate yesterday. American Express rewards points have helped purchase so many things we wouldn't otherwise have bought! It's a very good quality gate. So far we're happy with it. FYI only the swinging gate itself is wood. The rest of the barrier is metal and the latch handle and other parts of the hardware are plastic.

Ps, please ignore all the pet toys in the living room. I just realized what a mess our house is. But both Baci and the cat are happy!


----------

